# 1" x 18 Latex Tourniquet Bands not quite what I expected



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

So I ordered 100% latex tourniquet straps 1"x 18 " by a company called Dukal. This after being burned on amazon with what was listed as"Latex" tourniquet bands when in fact they are medline latex free tourniquet straps. no bueno. So I get these in today and I am disappointed. They are not the semi transparent greenish bands I was hoping for. they are more off white cream color, )see pic below against the latex bands that came with my new Jelly Bean). They smell like latex and though they do not seem as elastic as the latex I am used to, they fire the ammo with plenty of zip, I've run 100 shots through them and they still seem ok. anyone have any ideas if these are really latex and are worth using?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The latex tourniquets that every ones raves about have the color of the bands on your Jellybean . I bought some like yours ( creamy white color ) from Medline and was also disappointed . I used the old natural pure latex tourniquets from the hospital and those are fantastic . Hygenic used to makes those . Bottom line . Tourniquets are great . You just have to use the right ones . The medical field has gone latex free so they're not as available as they used to be .


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

These aren't medline, I have som



treefork said:


> The latex tourniquets that every ones raves about have the color of the bands on your Jellybean . I bought some like yours ( creamy white color ) from Medline and was also disappointed . I used the old natural pure latex tourniquets from the hospital and those are fantastic . Hygenic used to makes those . Bottom line . Tourniquets are great . You just have to use the right ones . The medical field has gone latex free so they're not as available as they used to be


These aren't the medline ones, I have some of those I am returning as they are not latex at all, these are just not the stuff I am used too. 200 rounds through them now and still going. they definitely smell like latex


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

If it smells like latex it's probably latex I'd say... Any sign of them "breaking in" ie getting smoother in the draw with a couple of dozen shots?

Some rubber types need some miles on the clock before they reach peak performance. For example, the old school 6mm milbro style squares...


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes they get better with ever shot, they are super zippy, cut a set down to 1x3/4" and 3/8 really hits hard, at full 1 inch it throws 7/8's well


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My batch is also as you described . Is it worth using ? No . Not when I have access to thera gold and natural pure latex . Its works . Just not as good .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If they have a pretty flat trajectory out to about 40' or 50' with 3/8" ammo and don't distort when pushed near max you should be golden dude.

I'm shooting the ones from Simple-Shot but I'd love to pick up a box like that if they perform to those specs.

If anyone runs across boxes of the 3/4"×18" tourniquet bands actually made by Hygienic Corporation please let me know. So far no dice.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I use latex like that . Ive had one set last me over 500 shots.. and still didnt break. Ended up giving someone the slingshot i had along with those bands. I like em.. i get mine from bigelow and co. In nyc. I never had an issue.. they are about .025 i think. Thin.. but fast when used semi buttahflahhhh.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> I use latex like that . Ive had one set last me over 500 shots.. and still didnt break. Ended up giving someone the slingshot i had along with those bands. I like em.. i get mine from bigelow and co. In nyc. I never had an issue.. they are about .025 i think. Thin.. but fast when used semi buttahflahhhh.


Are those individually rolled? PM me your address I'll send you a few to see what you think


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dooooooooooood.. i just got the package.. i was gonna make a video.. but its not needed.. these are not at all what i get.. ima send out the tourniquet bands i buy. you should get them monday .. youre gonna love them. Thin.. but fast.. and they turn green or discolor as normal latex should. Thank you for the target bands though.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Cool You don't have to do that though. Does that pharmacy ship or have a website?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Bigelow and co. Nyc


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Dooooooooooood.. i just got the package.. i was gonna make a video.. but its not needed.. these are not at all what i get.. ima send out the tourniquet bands i buy. you should get them monday .. youre gonna love them. Thin.. but fast.. and they turn green or discolor as normal latex should. Thank you for the target bands though.


Yea the ones I get from Simple-Shot turn orangish in places. I get 500 shots from those, at least. And even though it's only 3/4" wide I get a tiny bit of hand slap using 3/8" ammo. So it's definitely getting the top speed for my draw length.

It's more aggressive than Thera-Band, if a little less pleasant.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So far.. ive been shooting them.. and they arent bad. Im kinda scared drawing them.. since theyre not latex.. but they smell like balloons. Ive shot at least 100 shots. No tearing. Or even a nick in the band. Im still shootin..


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I've put at least 500 rounds through a set and still going strong. It smells like latex and the ad copy says 100 percent latex...I am puzzled


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

https://www.boundtree.com/tourniquet-350118-product-10618-301.aspx?search=350118

This is the link to the only ones I know of that are actually latex. Once I found them, I stopped looking.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> https://www.boundtree.com/tourniquet-350118-product-10618-301.aspx?search=350118
> 
> This is the link to the only ones I know of that are actually latex. Once I found them, I stopped looking.


 i feel like.. those are the ones he sent me. I could be wrong.


----------



## sss77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Does it work when you heat it ?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.boundtree.com/tourniquet-350118-product-10618-301.aspx?search=350118
> ...


Those are the ones I sent, I got them at Boundtree


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > bigdh2000 said:
> ...


They have a double wall and can stretch to 600%. Tons of power and too much for 3/8" steel.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


Yep, handslap with 3/8" they throw 7/16 great.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


 600? I thought natural latex is over 700 on the elongation.. either way.. they are great. Hey truth.. just lemme know how i can return the favor.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The main thing you have to remember is that they feel maxed out the first time around 300%. You can almost double that before you hit the real max. Ask Brandon (TNSSG) what happened when he tried them.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol ohhhh im gonna ask him right now


----------

